

Ask HN: What/where are the highest paid software jobs? - smattiso

I'm talking about jobs that involve actual coding. Wall Street comes to mind. I'm wondering what else?  Seems like some of the rich Middle Eastern countries would have a hard time attracting talent without paying significantly above market rates?
======
iradik
The question to be asking is not what are the highest paying jobs, but _who_
are the highest paid individuals?

They are the individuals who interviewed at multiple places, got multiple job
offers, and negotiated with the employer of their choice.

The problem with working for Abu-Dabi or some non-tech company is they won't
know how to assess engineering value, and so I doubt they'd pay a premium for
it. Perhaps some desperate company would do payscale * 20%.

The desperate rich non-tech company approach might work well for someone with
a very nice looking resume with lots of corporate experience, who actually
isn't very good.

However, none of that that will compare to a great engineer starting a bidding
war between major tech companies (google, facebook, amazon, etc.). Companies
that have a much better idea of what you're worth, and are willing to pay.

------
kls
I have seen the highest pay out of the NE US, I think they have to pay more
because what they are doing is less sexy than the valley. Yet the have to
compete for top talent. In my experience I have seen the best offers from that
region on a purely compensation basis. As for the middle east I don't have any
insight but if I where to take a wild stab at it, I would say that Indian
developers probably have a higher presence in that market and therefore reduce
the average wage. American developers really offer the middle east little
advantage, because they have the same cultural and language issues that an
Indian developer has in working on US based projects. To me it seems like that
would be an influencing factor on that market, but as I said, I do not have
insight into the market.

------
wh-uws
Depends on several factors.

Including (but not limited to):

\- Before or after taxes?

\- Are you talking about grossing the most money or having it go the farthest?

$90k in SF is different from $90k in Austin which is _very_ different from
$90k in New York.

You always have to account for cost of living in the area and cost of
compensation type. (Payments from equity or options are taxed differently than
income)

My guess would be that you would get a higher dollar amount offer as a
talented high level engineer in SF or coding just about anything for bank in
NYC.

But the money wouldn't go as far as it would in a Austin, Houston , or an
Atlanta.

